# wow... big money to process a deer



## mrdfurco (Aug 11, 2009)

i have not shoot a deer in 2 years have a buck and a doe tag this year. With warm weather for the opening weekend i thought i better look around for a deer processing place. WOW.. BIG MONEY TO PROCESS A DEER. I normally drop them off at processing plant after i field dress them. i called 4 or 5 places around Fargo. 70.00 to skin and bone and 3.00 a pound for deer slim jims and ring sausage with a little bit of cheese ( they also ad pork and beef ). i think i am going to need to start processing my own deer. do alot of you guys do this ? can you really save any money by doing it your self ? marty


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've processed my own deer every year for the past seven years. Of course it saves money because it doesn't cost you a dime. My advice if you've never done it would be to pick up a de-boning DVD. That's how I got started. Then either use some good freezer paper and wrap the meat up tight or invest in a vacuum sealer. Pays for itself in no time. 
Good luck! No way I'll ever pay for a deer to get processed. You don't even know if the meat you get back is from the deer you shot!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh, and 70 bucks for skinning and deboning sounds pretty reasonable to me. It's not like they have a machine that does it: hard hand work only (and maybe a band saw or two).
Hey, I'll process your deer for $65 apiece :wink:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Its usually around 100 to have normal stuff done. Sounds about average to me. Its not hard to do. Worst part is processing and packaging. Usually takes about 3 hours to do.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

All we have ever done is process our own.



> invest in a vacuum sealer


Good idea!


> good freezer paper and wrap the meat up tight


Good idea
We usually wrap it in clear wrap then freezer paper!

Good knife sharpener will help as well!
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

$70 is cheap. The last one I had cut up was $105. and that was 3 years ago. It was warm and I didn't have time.

I cut and wrap my own. I have found other things to do with the meat besides sausage, jerky etc.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

wow they really nail you guys over there in michigan the prices for a basic cut and wrap varies from 40 to about 65 dollars plus anny extra things you might want done ,jerky,salami, summer sausage or having beef or pork added to the burger


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Haven't paid to process for years, it's cost prohibitive given that my wife & I bump off 6-8 deer every Fall, sometimes more. Not terribly hard or even time consuming to do it yourself. I skin immeditately when I get the deer home and bone it out right then or the next day at the latest. Usually we cut up & package the straps & steaks right away but freeze the trim until we have a large quantity to make brats & sticks in one go. Helps to have a good heavy duty grinder or pro mixer with grinder attachments and vacuum sealer.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't even waste your time with freezer paper. I'm really surprised that is even in a processors arsenal anymore. Get a vacuum sealer. If you don't want to mess with the rolled vacuum materials, get the Ziploc vacuum freezer system. If you don't want to mess with that. We used to wrap our meat in cling wrap. Then wrap it in cling wrap again. Then place in a Ziploc freezer bag and try to get as much air out as possible.

I've used all 3 methods and never lost a piece of meat. We to usually process 6-8 big game animals a season. I can't imagine paying someone to process all that.

Now, with that being said. We grind our own hamburger, breakfast sausage, and process steaks. We don't mess with polish, sticks, brats, summer sausage, etc.

A quality meat grinder and meat mixer are excellent additions to your processing materials. Get the DVD and maybe even a butchering book. It's easy and rewarding. Good luck.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I think the important thing to note is that processing by yourself will save you money, but it will take a few years to happen if you buy all the equipment people talk about (ie: quality meat processor, mixer, smoker, jerky shooter, dehydrator, vacuum sealer, etc). Usually it costs $ to buy the equipment, buy the pork to mix with, buy casings, buy seasonings, etc. I process my own as well and it is very rewarding, however, I have ruined meat too because a certain recipe didn't turn out, I over-smoked things, etc. I'm sure I've saved $ already, but I've also gotten by with asking for the equipment as gifts and started the process slowly.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

I process my own. It's easy! Plus you have full responsibility for your meat. Something primal about that. You'll get a new sense of connectedness to hunting.

Bought a #22 grinder with a motor. I wrap in plastic and then in butcher paper. A Vaccuum sealer is overrated unless you spend 400 - 500 on the Cabelas's commercial grade one. Too often with lesser models, the seal doesn't hold....Despite what guys tell you.

Tenderloin eaten fresh - never frozen.

Hinds = stewmeat and ground (chili, lasagna, spaghetti, hot-dish, etc..)

Front = stewmeat and ground

Neck = stewmeat and ground


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

Mandanhouse said:


> I process my own. It's easy! Plus you have full responsibility for your meat. Something primal about that. You'll get a new sense of connectedness to hunting.
> 
> Bought a #22 grinder with a motor. I wrap in plastic and then in butcher paper. A Vaccuum sealer is overrated unless you spend 400 - 500 on the Cabelas's commercial grade one. Too often with lesser models, the seal doesn't hold....Despite what guys tell you.
> 
> ...


ummm....Hinds=stewmeat and ground??? What about the loads of juicy steaks...not to mention the roasts?


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

My wife and I have done our own for over 30 years (and will be doing so again on the deer from yesterday). We do cut more steaks and less of stew meat. We do use our local butcher to make up some sausage and brats merely for a time saving measure but still make our own jerky. As to a good guide to get started, I recommend a book titled Basic Butchering of Livestock and Game by John Mettler, DVM. I don't know how many copies I have purchased and given to a beginning hunter.


----------

